# MK3 VR6 Cluster Swap?



## 5spdGOLFIII (Mar 5, 2007)

Im looking to buy a 97 VR6 GTi and he said the cluster doesnt work, the speedo and tach dont the fuel and temp and everything else does i was wondering if i replace the cluster do the miles stay the same or do i get the miles that come on the new cluster?


----------



## 5spdGOLFIII (Mar 5, 2007)

bump...


----------



## vdubobsessions (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: MK3 VR6 Cluster Swap? (5spdGOLFIII)*

ithink new ones


----------



## 5spdGOLFIII (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone know 100% sure?


----------



## lovethelysholm (Sep 10, 2008)

your going to get the miles that are on that cluster had to replace mine


----------



## 5spdGOLFIII (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone on the website have a cluster for a 97 VR6 GTi? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## burlgag (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: MK3 VR6 Cluster Swap? (5spdGOLFIII)*

You will get the new miles, because the cluster is digital milage keeper that can't be reset. unfortunately you have two options. either get a new one which is expensive as hell and start your milage from 0. Or get a used one and try to use that number as a starting point to what milage you already have on the car.


----------



## burlgag (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: MK3 VR6 Cluster Swap? (burlgag)*

Also make sure you get a VR6 manual transmission. It can be silver faced or black faced (gauge color). They will work. This goes for the automatic trans cluster too but it omes with the gear lights next to the gauge and that would just look silly on a manual car.


----------



## nadwelch (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: MK3 VR6 Cluster Swap? (5spdGOLFIII)*

definitely comes up with the new cluster mileage, i had to replace mine today because all my dials seem to jump all over the place randomly and then settle at zero, also mileage stops counting up when this happens, unfortunately i havent cured my problem and not sure what to do next. let me know if you need any advice on how to replace the clocks, mine only took me 25mins to do today in my vr6 they are easy to do. hope this helps a bit
cheers


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

does the year have anything to do with it or not? because i tried to plug my 97 gti vr6 cluster in my friends 95 gti vr6 and it doesn't work right. is the cluster i have laying around junk or are they year specific?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (realstreet)*

any MK3 should work but OBD1 I believe have different positions for the ABS airbag and stuff and theres a guy in the MK3 forums that sets the milage for you do a search


_Modified by ricardo at 10:51 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## newdubowner (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: MK3 VR6 Cluster Swap? (5spdGOLFIII)*

i have an extra one if you are looking for one. i even have the plastic trim surround if you need it with it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4265253


----------



## likks09 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: MK3 VR6 Cluster Swap? (burlgag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burlgag* »_Also make sure you get a VR6 manual transmission. It can be silver faced or black faced (gauge color). They will work. This goes for the automatic trans cluster too but it omes with the gear lights next to the gauge and that would just look silly on a manual car.










I'm actually trying to fix my cluster problem in my 97 GTI and i was wondering if i can only take a cluster from another gti or can i get one from a passat or a jetta


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

GTI and GLX interchange passat is different you can tell that a cluster is a vr cluster because they go up to 160 instead of 140 like the aba's. the dumbass repair shop that the previous owner of my glx took it too put a 2.0 cluster in my car. and it doesn't work right. not sure if the speedo is accurate either.


----------

